# alcohol



## klc9100 (Jul 31, 2010)

yesterday concluded an experiment i've been doing for the last 30 days. i haven't consumed 1 single drop of alcohol. i wasn't a real heavy drinker anyway (3 or 4 beers after work / a few mixed drinks on the weekend / etc.) i always got budweiser select (55 cal.) and when i would drink liquor, i would mix it with diet coke, so i felt like i was doing pretty good. a friend of mine at the gym challened me to totally stop drinking for a month & see what happened. i decided to try it. i didn't change my diet or my workout routine at all. i have fought the urge all month long to get on the scales. i could tell my clothes fit a little looser, so i knew i was losing some weight. i got on the scale this morning when i got up and i have lost 11 lbs (209 to 198).

needless to say i'm very excited with the results of my experiment. i had no idea how much drinking alcohol (and not all that much) effects your weight.

unfortunately, with football season soming up, i won't be able to refrain from drinking and will probably gain some, if not all of it back. 

just thought i would share my experience.


----------



## fraseram (Jul 31, 2010)

kudos to you LOL I have a vodka and perrier nightly and I too tried this... I stopped only for one week though (wink) and did not see ANY change so back to the glass for me but mb I will do it for longer and see what happens


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good for you....I gave up alcohol for lent 1 yr (40 days) and I didnt notice a difference at all, must've been eating more.

I did have dinner/drinks w my neighbors last night and they are trying the Atkins (no beer or wine) so he made me something they can have.....
Vanilla vodka with diet ginger ale,

He didnt serve it but recommended:
Grape Vodka martini with frozen grapes (and I think maybe grape crystal light?)


----------



## Phineas (Jul 31, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> yesterday concluded an experiment i've been doing for the last 30 days. i haven't consumed 1 single drop of alcohol. i wasn't a real heavy drinker anyway (3 or 4 beers after work / a few mixed drinks on the weekend / etc.) i always got budweiser select (55 cal.) and when i would drink liquor, i would mix it with diet coke, so i felt like i was doing pretty good. a friend of mine at the gym challened me to totally stop drinking for a month & see what happened. i decided to try it. i didn't change my diet or my workout routine at all. i have fought the urge all month long to get on the scales. i could tell my clothes fit a little looser, so i knew i was losing some weight. i got on the scale this morning when i got up and i have lost 11 lbs (209 to 198).
> 
> needless to say i'm very excited with the results of my experiment. i had no idea how much drinking alcohol (and not all that much) effects your weight.
> 
> ...



Wow, good job! 

Alcohol is fine in moderation, but too much is counter-productive (ya I know, news flash, right? haha).

Even for those who keep it to once a weekend or two, the sheer number of calories is incredible -- and we're talking nutritionally-devoid calories. One can of beer has approximately 150 calories, so someone who drinks 11 beers in one night will gain 100 calories shy of half a pound of fat! And, for those who are more regular partiers and will drink upwards of 15 beers in one night or more, well you can imagine.

The thing I find more disturbing is for the people who party excessively yet don't gain much of a gut because they don't eat enough real calories that I think their body is actually using the alcohol for energy....disgusting. I already eat 100-600 calories over maintenance when bulking. If I drink 1,000 calories of beer on top of that I wont lose that fat unless I go on a deficit, which obviously puts my muscle building on hold.

If you're going to drink, I'd suggest liquor with a diet pop. Diet drinks have their own issues with the aspartame or whatever artificial sweetener is used, but at least they don't contribute calories. Liquor is more bang for your buck. Fewer calories, and it gets the job done faster!

As Ozzy so perfectly said on Blizzard of Oz: "Whine is fine, but Whiskey's quicker".


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

i have 2 beers in the summer thats it, but, even that little amount i feel real bloated, more than the gear, so i dont like it.


----------



## JMRQ (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been drinking 3 Michelob Ultra's each night for a while now, and it's kind of a must for me...

Sometimes I wonder how much thinner I could be if I didn't, or how muscular...

I've been paying attention to this thread -

IN SHORT: I DRINK 3 MICHELOB ULTRA'S EVERY NIGHT
WHAT DAMAGE AM I DOING TO MY BODYBUILDING ???


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy crap, 15 beers a night?  I would be drunk off my ass after about 3.


----------



## James1982 (Aug 3, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I've been drinking 3 Michelob Ultra's each night for a while now, and it's kind of a must for me...
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how much thinner I could be if I didn't, or how muscular...
> 
> ...



I used to do the exact same thing. About 3 or 4 beers almost every night while I was watching TV. And then on Friday or Saturday, probably about 6 or 7 beers while out with friends. Then I decided to cut out drinking during the week, and only on the weekend. I tell you, it makes a huge difference. Not only do you feel better, have more energy, sleep better. I would definately give it a try if your serious about your health!


----------



## Interlink2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

Mix your favorite beverage ahead of time and put it in plastic cups to carry along.


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 9, 2010)

Booze is every mans friend! 

Example

My wife came home the other day with some new makeup.  Is asked " What did you buy that for", she replied "so I look beautiful for you" to which I replied " thats why I drink beer honey".  Boom Boom!


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 10, 2010)

Alcohol has been said to inhibit testosterone secretion.  I've read a few things online that confirm that, and I believe it to be true, but everyone should do their own research.

I do drink, but am trying to cut back, a glass or two of white wine with my gf on the weekend is my goal.  I can tell you that friends of mine who are heavy drinkers (my father included) are not in very good shape, even the ones that work out.  But I wouldn't blame the drink on everything.  I think if you have a solid workout, a solid diet, and are healthy, then a few drinks a week is fine....


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

^And _something something_ cortisol. I've been having one or two drinks with my weekly cheat meal, but that's been it since April.

"In response to alcohol, the levels of cortisol - the chief  glucocorticoid hormone in humans - can be substantial and even surpass  the levels typically seen in response to various stressful  circumstances."

"Alcohol directly affects many brain chemicals that signal the adrenal  glands to produce and secrete cortisol. High levels of intoxication may  be interpreted as general 'stress,' which could stimulate cortisol  release. Finally, after drinking a lot of alcohol for a long time, the  sudden stopping of drinking can produce a stressful 'withdrawal' state,  which can also increase cortisol production."

*alcohol use and cortisol level - Google Search*

"The major catabolic effects of cortisol involve its facilitating the      conversion of protein in muscles and connective tissue into glucose and      glycogen (cortisol may increase liver glycogen). Gluconeogenesis involves      both the increased degradation of protein already formed and the decreased      synthesis of new protein."

*cortisol and muscles - Google Search*


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

kudos!....alcohol while it is fun to drink at times is basically poison to the human body.  when consumed in excess there is pretty much an inverse effect on the BAC and test levels.  the higher the BAC the lower T levels go.  it also disrupts the krebs cycle, causes dehydration which of course inhibits lipolysis formation of ATP, etc...


----------



## klc9100 (Aug 11, 2010)

still doing the same thing and i'm down to 194


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2010)

Football season....I'm fucked!!! 

Mmmmmm Beer


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Holy crap, 15 beers a night? I would be drunk off my ass after about 3.


 

 same here, i cant imagine even being able to drink that much. the most i ever consumed was 4 beers and i was shot.


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2010)

Not a drinker, and I haven't been for many years.  I drank a lot when I was young, but got out of it at the end of my 20's.  Now days I'd rather use the calories to indulge in food.  I think drinking is counter-productive, especially when you get over 40 like me. That's just what works for me.


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 12, 2010)

I still love my 3 Michelob Ultra's each night

Sometimes I wonder how much stomach pudge it's adding though...


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 12, 2010)

I drink just about every other night, a LOT.  I usually kill a half gallon of whiskey between me and 1-2 other buddys.  The weekends is just overboard.  I don't have that big of a gut and I eat a lot.  Im still growing but I wonder how much I would grow if I didn't drink at all.  Needless to say it's not going to stop so im going to keep wondering!


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

the most i heard someone drink was gallon of vodka in one day 12 hrs actually he was 20 yrs old. he showed a .53 % blood alc on the old ritcher scale lol. now i would be dead with 1 pint i just cant imagine sometimes if these guys are lying but the dr said no. i dont believe them. thats 53% of his blood was alcohol. he was talking and laughing about it, i thought holly fuck your still standing more or less laughing.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 13, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> unfortunately, with football season soming up, i won't be able to refrain from drinking and will probably gain some, if not all of it back.



Football and beer go hand in hand. I prefer basketball and could watch it sober all day. Liquor becomes a weakness for me at clubs.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Football and beer go hand in hand. I prefer basketball and could watch it sober all day. Liquor becomes a weakness for me at clubs.



Touche'  It's a dead end for me when it comes to football.  

I don't actually watch a lot of basketball until the playoffs though   Bandwagon Celts fan here!

How awesome did the Pat's look tonight though  I've got Edelman as a sleeper!  And, we so need to ditch Maroney. Thankfully, its his last year.


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 13, 2010)

Diablo1990 said:


> I drink just about every other night, a LOT.  I usually kill a half gallon of whiskey between me and 1-2 other buddys.  The weekends is just overboard.  I don't have that big of a gut and I eat a lot.  Im still growing but I wonder how much I would grow if I didn't drink at all.  Needless to say it's not going to stop so im going to keep wondering!




I am a whiskey man myself (Jameson).  I have cut back to next to nothing because I have been curious to see the effects of not drinking.  I will say that those I partied with back in the day, who still party hard 8 years later...it has caught up to them.  When your in your early 20's it is easy to hit the bottle often...but the guys now who did that back then (even the ones I knew who were athletes) look terrible these days.  

Also, you here alot of people talk about how stacking heavy on supplements and prohormones can be bad for the liver...im sure drinking doesn't help at all....just throwing that out there.


----------



## Diablo1990 (Aug 13, 2010)

I love Jameson but I usually drink 50% Old Grand Dad.  Im going to the bar tonight probably just have a bunch of captain cokes + shots of ogd.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 13, 2010)

boxingorilla said:


> I am a whiskey man myself (Jameson).  I have cut back to next to nothing because I have been curious to see the effects of not drinking.  I will say that those I partied with back in the day, who still party hard 8 years later...it has caught up to them.  When your in your early 20's it is easy to hit the bottle often...but the guys now who did that back then (even the ones I knew who were athletes) look terrible these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Right on point. A lot of my highschool friends who are still partying hard look terrible, kinda like they have aged physically a lot quicker than me. I have a friend who looks 35 and she is basically my age mid 20's. Moderation is the key and whoever gets addicted to the party life good luck later in the future with your liver and fucked up skin.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 13, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I still love my 3 Michelob Ultra's each night
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how much stomach pudge it's adding though...


Yo will not gain weight from beer flavored water.(just f'n with you)It eases stress it's good for xcess cortisol.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a glass of red vine with some of my dinners. As far as drinking till you fall down that seems to me to be a bit childish. I lost a good friend to a drunk driver and I'm glad the laws in the USA are strict on bone heads who drink and drive.


----------



## yeksetm (Aug 16, 2010)

After this last weekend I can attest to the effects of alcohol on workingout! Had a buddies 30th Sat night at a Mexican bar with over 70 different Tequillas, think I tried about a dozen of them, then onto a club where I drank imported beer.  Not only was I $170 dollars lighter but I couldn't manage to move the 5 metres from my couch to my garage to workout.  Now my weekly training split is out of wack.  

The only good thing to come out of it is that I've decided to give up the smokes and they go hand in hand with booze, so booze is out now to for a least 3 months.  Theres nothing like a massive hangover and flem to kick your ass into quiting!


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 16, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> After this last weekend I can attest to the effects of alcohol on workingout! Had a buddies 30th Sat night at a Mexican bar with over 70 different Tequillas, think I tried about a dozen of them, then onto a club where I drank imported beer.  Not only was I $170 dollars lighter but I couldn't manage to move the 5 metres from my couch to my garage to workout.  Now my weekly training split is out of wack.
> 
> The only good thing to come out of it is that I've decided to give up the smokes and they go hand in hand with booze, so booze is out now to for a least 3 months.  Theres nothing like a massive hangover and flem to kick your ass into quiting!



Nice man, giving up cigs will make life so much easier!  Good luck


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 16, 2010)

The thing, to me, about alcohol, is that it's very expensive.  Who wants to pay for drinks all the time at the prices they go for?  I'd rather use that money to buy myself a week's worth of food.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 16, 2010)

I treat myself with a margarita a few times a week.  nothing I need but it really is a relaxing treat..


----------



## boxingorilla (Aug 17, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The thing, to me, about alcohol, is that it's very expensive.  Who wants to pay for drinks all the time at the prices they go for?  I'd rather use that money to buy myself a week's worth of food.




Amen!  I was actually thinking about this on the way home from work yesterday....I don't have the best job- I make 12 an hr (but im greatful to be working).  3-4 beers at a cheap bar is an hour worth of work.  For that same price I can buy a head of broccoli, bulk brown rice, and a package of chicken breasts- have my meals for a couple days.....


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> Booze is every mans friend!
> 
> Example
> 
> My wife came home the other day with some new makeup.  Is asked " What did you buy that for", she replied "so I look beautiful for you" to which I replied " thats why I drink beer honey".  Boom Boom!



lool good one


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2010)

I try to keep it limited anymore. I love to drink, but I don't like feeling like shit the next day. That can't be healthy.


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I try to keep it limited anymore. I love to drink, but I don't like feeling like shit the next day. That can't be healthy.



alchohol is shit...increase body fat percentage, makes you lose a lot of LBM, decreases metabolism, encourages other bad habits like smoking ...etc, raises insulin, make you a ot weaker, switches your mind into thinking about sex and fun rather than working out or responsibilities, useful activities, training or work, shifts your sleeping pattern and ruins it by weakening your sleeping system and wakening system...


----------



## assassin (Oct 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I try to keep it limited anymore. I love to drink, but I don't like feeling like shit the next day. That can't be healthy.



although I love it and it's so much fun ....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 27, 2010)

I say one beer is too many and twenty ain't enough. I only drink 2 or 3 times a month, but when i go, its easilly 12 to 15 lagers, couple shots of goose. little smoke. I'm basically crushed for two days after. The lagers are 140 calories per, Thats some tough math right there. At 51, the thing i notice is that i can still drink like when i was younger but the recovery time is tenfold now.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I say one beer is too many and twenty ain't enough. I only drink 2 or 3 times a month, but when i go, its easilly 12 to 15 lagers, couple shots of goose. little smoke. I'm basically crushed for two days after. The lagers are 140 calories per, Thats some tough math right there. At 51, the thing i notice is that i can still drink like when i was younger but the *recovery time is tenfold now*.



Yeah, I guess that's mostly my problem with it. It seems like it takes me longer and longer to recover. I'm down to where I drink maybe every couple of months as compared to where I used to drink every weekend and maybe a couple of times during the week.


----------



## ATyler (Nov 7, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Holy crap, 15 beers a night? I would be drunk off my ass after about 3.


 I wish I could say the same i would spend alot less money on booze


----------



## Badaxe (Nov 7, 2010)

Heh nice experiment, I found that I lost 40lbs in 5 months by cutting out drinking to once a week.  Of course there was some exercise and diet included, but i found i sleep better at night and had more energy at the gym

Badaxe


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> I say one beer is too many and twenty ain't enough. I only drink 2 or 3 times a month, but when i go, its easilly 12 to 15 lagers, couple shots of goose. little smoke. I'm basically crushed for two days after. The lagers are 140 calories per, Thats some tough math right there. At 51, the thing i notice is that i can still drink like when i was younger but the recovery time is tenfold now.



Holy cow...  I don't think I would be able to stand up after 3 or 4.... such a light weight.. lol


----------



## BlueCorsair (Nov 8, 2010)

This thread has taught me one thing - Americans drink piss-poor beer and alcohol.

No decent micro-brews? No fine European beers? No aged whiskey?

Bah! If you're going to drink, drink well, and enjoy it!


----------



## MelissaF (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello,

Alcohol is fine in moderation, but too much is counter-productive,news flash right?
Even for those who keep it to once a weekend or two, the sheer number of calories is incredible -- and we're talking nutritionally-devoid calories. One can of beer has approximately 150 calories, so someone who drinks 11 beers in one night will gain 100 calories shy of half a pound of fat! And, for those who are more regular partiers and will drink upwards of 15 beers in one night or more, well you can imagine.
Regards,
Ali.


----------



## Cbar1 (Nov 27, 2010)

When I quit drinking I gain weight for some reason.


----------



## Acesopro (Nov 30, 2010)

Good job OP. I haven't drank alcohol since Feb. of this year!


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 3, 2010)

There is evidence as well that alcohol has a max. decrease in testosterone for 12 hours but remains lowered for 24 hours. so I would figure that a work out someone just had that day would be going to waste right?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2010)

I am having a few right now.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 11, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> Booze is every mans friend!
> 
> Example
> 
> My wife came home the other day with some new makeup.  Is asked " What did you buy that for", she replied "so I look beautiful for you" to which I replied " thats why I drink beer honey".  Boom Boom!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

I like alcohol and will admit it got to a point where it was controlling my life. Didn't really get all out drunk, but 'buzzed' for sure. I recently got that under control, and while I still have some wine, and nights of drinking, pretty much have stopped.

My observations in my experience is that alcohol is so nutritionally bad because it robs your body of nutrients, dehydrates you, and can cause you to eat less to make room for the alcohol, or on the otherhand makes you uninhibited and you make poor food choices.

I recently went on a CKD diet where I had to quit alcohol consumption. Before I did so, I checked a typical few days of macros on Fitday. OMG, it was pathetic, a real eye opener. Low protein, high saturated fat, high processed carbs, super high sodium, very low fiber, and of course way too much alcohol.... On the CKD diet, that is all turned around. I am dropping fat, increased lean mass, and while dropping 12 lbs thus far, my strength has actually gone UP... Never had that happen before. In my case, I believe it was because I was so nutritionally in the hole, and once I cleaned things up my body is now absorbing nutrients.... and thanking me for it.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 12, 2010)

yeksetm said:


> Booze is every mans friend!
> 
> Example
> 
> My wife came home the other day with some new makeup.  Is asked " What did you buy that for", she replied "so I look beautiful for you" to which I replied " thats why I drink beer honey".  Boom Boom!



haha that a good one!


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi,
Nice experience shared  thanks . I like your article .


----------



## AmM (Dec 20, 2010)

*Lowers Testosterone*

Knowing that alcohol lowers testosterone and raises estrogen keeps me away from the booze. I need all the T I can get!


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,
Nice experience shared. Thanks .........


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

*bad effects of alcohol*

dangers of alcohol according to research that had been done:

    * increased risks of cancer- particularly at the mouth, liver, pharynx, larynx, esophagus, breast and bowel cancers.
    * even though some people say that small amounts of alcohol may protect the heart, how many people actually understand the definition of ???small???? With alcohol, most people will overindulge, to the point of addiction- and that brings far greater harm, doesn???t it?
    * alcohol is high in calories and offer little, if any nutritional benefit. It???s like drinking sweetened water- just with 7 kcal per gram. It???s very easy to gain weight through drinking alcohol- they don???t call ???beer belly??? for nothing


----------



## pritih (Jan 6, 2011)

*toxicology of alcohol*

Alcohol can be toxic to the brain. Driving or operating automobiles or  any other vehicles while under the influence of alcohol is dangerous.
Once ingested, alcohol (ethanol) is absorbed into the blood system and  the fluids surrounding various tissue and inside of the cells.


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jan 6, 2011)

So, if you are seriously trying to lose weight you should NOT drink any alcohol what so ever?....I love to drink 12-18 beers at least once a week with friends...so that is probably a huge issue then?


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

My New Years resolution is to cut back on drinking.The thing when it comes to drinking obviously is that it's useless calories but many people eat like shit when they drink. As far as my drinking goes I usually buy a tall boy and zip on it if I'm at a party or if your at a social event just keep your self busy talk to people instead of sittin around an drinking yourself half retarded.


----------

